# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Dont Enter Whole Post

## pingpong1

What does that mean to mean?

----------


## protonLeah

Maybe you are referring to Rule #12:  (???)

*Don't quote whole posts -- it's just clutter.* If you are responding to a post out of sequence, limit quoted content to a few relevant lines that makes clear to whom and what you are responding

For normal conversational replies, try using the QUICK REPLY box below.

----------


## pingpong1

> Maybe you are referring to Rule #12:  (???)
> 
> *Don't quote whole posts -- it's just clutter.* If you are responding to a post out of sequence, limit quoted content to a few relevant lines that makes clear to whom and what you are responding
> 
> For normal conversational replies, try using the QUICK REPLY box below.



This space for formula conversations?

----------


## pingpong1

This for normal conversations?

----------


## AliGW

What are you asking? I don't understand your question.

----------


## pingpong1

Im doing something wrong and being ticked off in my post but dont understand why

----------


## protonLeah

In this post: *http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...1165495&page=5* you quoted, entirely,  14 posts from the same thread.  You were asked by John Topley, in post #42, to stop quoting, but you have continued, even in this thread (post #3).  Stop quoting posts period.  Delete the quotation from #3 above and go back to http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...1165495&page=5 and delete ALL the quotation blocks.  The serve no purpose; but, make the threads hard to read.

----------


## AliGW

When you respond to posts, click on the reply button, NOT the reply with quote button. Do you understand now?  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

What that means is that you really dont need to use the "reply with quote" button every time you post.  Just type your post in the window below the very last post, and then use "Post Quick Reply"

If you "reply with quote", most times, that just takes up extra room in the window, and is really not necessary.  The only time you should use "reply with quotes" is if you need to comment on 1 specific part of someone's post, in which case, it is better to just copy/past that part and use the "quote" button just above the typing area of the window you are typing in - looks like a small comic call-out icon.

----------


## snb

It would be better if the 'Reply with Quote' button would be removed alltogether.

It's 'rather' redundant to have 4 buttons to reply to a post. (reply, reply with quote,  reply to thread, post quick reply)

----------


## AliGW

I think that would be a sledgehammer to crack a nut: it's not a huge problem, and most members who use it incorrectly understand immediately they are asked to use it only when really necessary. Pingpong1 is the exception.  :Smilie:

----------


## pingpong1

Thanks for the replies. Firstly I dont get "reply with Quote". Like AliGW;s last post and all yours I simply get 2 options "Reply" and "Report Post"  Underneath this there is another box saying "Tags :None, then "Submit Reply" at the bottom which is what I am doing now.  I get no Hashtags to locate what you are asking me to do.

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi,

Scroll to the bottom of the page and click the 'Default Style' link.

----------


## pingpong1

I dont have that option either, underneath this box is UP and thats it  :Frown:

----------


## pingpong1

Sorry bundled in with the Powered By!

----------


## pingpong1

OK I got the Quick Reply Box which is this.  Is this what they wanted me to use I never got this in my posts before.

----------


## xlnitwit

Yes- that will reply without quoting the previous post.

----------


## pingpong1

I think FDibbins explained it thanks.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I find that there are occasions when  the *Reply With Quote* is very useful. It helps to relate both to who and to what you are replying. Very useful if there are more issues and several people active in a Thread, as Ford said.
_................







> ..... Pingpong1 is the exception.



I am not too sure. At least with newer OPs, often with a poor grasp of the English language, it comes up a lot with me...
What is  continually frustration for me is continually having to ask an OP to edit out most of the content in the Quote so as to only include the relevant so as to reduce Thread clutter and keep the Thread more readable 

Just recently an OP replied to me answering several questions and asking several questions. 

Before he asked or answered each, he continually copied the entire quote or , most of it , of the previous Thread!!!! So he was entering the whole post several times !!! Nothing I could do or say seemed to get the point across to him to reduce the content of the Quotes. He seemed to think it was important
 He went on to complain about running out of Post size due to the character limit.. despite only himself adding a few lines !!! AARRRRGGHHHH! ( and that one was English??? )

Alan

P.s. Always worth remembering that an 
@ Alan
Can be a very useful alternative to tie down who you are replying to if several people are in a Thread.

P.P.s. Sometimes if you reduce the text size in a quote as well it can help a bit, - as the thing is to be found before written fully than you can scroll back up if you are not sure what is there...
Scrolling is to be encouraged as well, IMO. Another frustration is that many OPs just read the last post and often miss something. I frequently have to refer back to the answer which I have already given and to which the OP asks again !!

----------


## snb

There's no need for 'reply with Quote'.
You can always copy some of the interesting points (if any) in a post and paste them in yours, tagging it with 'quote'.
Doing so you always have to make a selection, while 'Reply with Quote' isn't selective at all.

Introducing the 'Reply with Quote' wasn't a good idea in the first place.

----------


## AliGW

It wouldn't bother me if the option were removed, but I don't think it's a problem if it's there, either. I think there are far more important things to worry about in life, to be honest!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Happy Christmas, everyone.  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

“....._.There's no need for 'reply with Quote'.._...”  - Personal preference I think, and depends on each case – maybe there is a code part to reference to and it is quick to do a   *Reply With Quote* , and then edit bits out...  .. a simple copying and  put in quotes and using  italics is also an idea.. 

_................






> while 'Reply with Quote' isn't selective at all.....



I find the above “selective”  - a quick *Reply With Quote* followed with a quick edit of all but I wanted made it selective

_....

It is no big deal one way or the other. Just an annoyance when new OPs hit the *Reply With Quote* without thinking too much further about what it looks like finally. 
The age old problem with unfamiliarity with best posting techniques


In the meantime I write all posts in WORD first ( never a bad idea due to endless posting problems and vanishing Posts etc.. etc... at ExcelForum ) . Then copy across. I have a lot of very simple macros with short cut keys that add all the BB Code tags
_... so it is often quicker and a lot more reliable than writing in the Forum Editor anyway.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> It wouldn't bother me if the option were removed, but I don't think it's a problem if it's there, either. I think there are far more important things to worry about in life, to be honest!!!! 
> Happy Christmas, everyone.








> It wouldn't bother me if the option were removed, but I don't think it's a problem if it's there, either. I think there are far more important things to worry about in life, to be honest!!!! 
> Happy Christmas, everyone.



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Smilie: 

Merry Member Xmas   :xsmile:  :xgrin:  :xsmile:


Merry Member Xmas   :xsmile:  :xgrin:  :xsmile:

----------


## pingpong1

Thanks to xlntwit I now have the same display as you so its no wonder I never understood! Happy Cristmas to you all  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Thanks to xlntwit I now have the same display as you ....



Probably EF Management fiddling around with settings??? 
or just yours??? - you had this problem before - 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4513546
The answer given was the same I think ?

----------


## Pete_UK

> ... I now have the same display as you ...



And I think that's the point that the others are missing. It's easy to assume that everyone sees the same screens, but there are various options for displays on the forum and they clearly do not display the same things. Also, there are more devices to access the forum nowadays (tablets, mobiles etc.), so those displays may be different again.

Pete

----------


## AliGW

I've had a few of my posts duplicated recently, as have several other members. I am removing them when I spot them, as I have removed the duplicate from this thread. The forum seems to be belching a bit at the moment - too many mince pies, probably.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

That's good, Ali.

Maybe the Tech Team should have a New Year's resolution of improving the performance of the Forum !!

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ..The forum seems to be belching a bit at the moment - ..



I don’t remember the last time the Forum was not displaying at least one of its “characteristics”. 
I think it would be unnerving if it ever functioned normally...
_.....




> ...
> Maybe the Tech Team should have a New Year's resolution of improving the performance of the Forum !!....



Don’t encourage them to tinkle.. or we may be gone forever.. !
Alan
EDIT: Oh no maybe they did.. Sucuri Time Out / Blocking etc... is back ARRRGHHH!!! ( But I did not hit the Reply again.or refresh etc...  . so I got no Duplicate post ... eventually it appeared...!  :Smilie:

----------


## pingpong1

Quite right Doc, thanks for remembering.  If memory serves the links didnt work or this was all it showed.  

All times are GMT -5. The time now is 08:13 AM.
Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.1.8 Copyright © 2012 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.
						
Search Engine Friendly URLs by vBSEO 3.6.0 RC 1

----------


## Pete_UK

Alan,

do you still get multiple email notifications of the same post? I got 2 for your post #29 just now, and I regularly get multiples on others - yesterday I had 9 multiple notifications for the same post.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Quite right Doc, thanks for remembering.  If memory serves the links didnt work or this was all it showed.  
> All times are GMT -5. The time now is 08:13 AM.
> Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.1.8 Copyr......



As Pete said, people may see things different: - I see this *at bottom left*. 
vB4DefaultStyle.JPG http://imgur.com/D1tCQ1k 
vB4DefaultStyle.JPG

I think someone mentioned once they saw that or other stuff on the opposite side of their ExcelForum Editor Window.  It makes it difficult to give someone exact instructions. You have to experiment a bit 

Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Pete.
Yes.
I almost always get multiple Notification. But not always. It is a fairly even spread of any number between 1 ( No Duplicates ) and about half a dozen. Only occasionally I get over 10.
One thing I think may effect it is if someone edits a post a lot. I think then you may get more notifications. But I am not sure. 
I tell you what . – just for fun I will edit this Post exactly 20 times – see what happens  – 
Of course it could be dependent on how quick you edit.. but never mind . .. I will try anyway  - I am looking for any excuse not to move my lazy bum and go for a jog in the very cold Bavarian Hills. .. Lol...

It is hard to pin point the problem. 
It gets very complicated. I think when Sucuri / Time outs / database errors / endless wheel spinning load times .. and the such are happening , then you do or do not get Duplicate posts depending on what you do. Those Duplicate posts may or may not actually arrive, but maybe the notification thereof does. 


What works very well for me often_....
_.. as soon as it appears to take a long while or hang up, I just ignore it , open a new Browser tab, navigate again to the Thread where I was answering or working on. Then, often, everything is there or posted normally. Then I close the previous Tab that is still “spinning” or showing some error or whatever.
_. Often that sorts the problem out, and I very rarely have had a duplicate post. 

It must really bug people answering a lot getting multiple notifications . For me it is not too bad. I would rather have too many than miss getting an Email Notification, - which as we know can also rear its ugly head suddenly unexpectedly when Email Notifications do not work at all 
Alan

Edit 1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11   - Note had to paste original text again as reply vanished on Edit ( another EF _Fun_ Characteristic.. lol... )
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20

----------


## Pete_UK

I just got two notifications, and both were from your first post. I don't usually get notifications if a poster edits the thread (so it's not very easy to spot that if they edit after someone else has replied).

The forum seems very flakey today - I just had a timeout error before I was able to get in, and earlier I've had many Database Errors and endless spinners, it hardly seems worth bothering.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I just got two notifications, and both were from your first post. I don't usually get notifications if a poster edits the thread (so it's not very easy to spot that if they edit after someone else has replied)....     .



Another Theory bites the dust .. Lol.. ( I only got the one Notification this time of your post. .. Today I have only had 1 – 3 Notifications  for the same Reply )





> .
> The forum seems very flakey today - I just had a timeout error before I was able to get in, and earlier I've had many Database Errors and endless spinners,....



I know  the feeling.  
My ... _  opening a new tab and re navigating to the Thread Post_... usually gets over the "spinner" problem - then I just close the "spinner" ( I think waiting for the Spinner is somehow associated with Duplicate posts - that is why I rarely get them. I never wait for the Spinner to stop..... but that is just another Theory .... ) 
Timeout Error and Database Errors ( when you do not get in ) are the real pain in the bum.
Preparing in WORD and only occasionally posting makes that not too bad for me.
Must really naff off people like you.
As the Winters are getting milder,- I guess there's enough to do in the Garden?
 :Smilie: 
Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Ah, yes of course.. now I get it .. hours later it finally twigged  we me - Duuhhh  If you are in the different modes already then you are going to see the thing differently and have to click somewhere else to get back to the normal/ default...


MobleStylePremiun.JPG http://imgur.com/zWgxTOI 
MobleStylePremiun.JPG


LightweightStyslio.JPG http://imgur.com/fhqNjXj 
LightweightStyslio.JPG


vB4DefaultStyle.JPG http://imgur.com/D1tCQ1k 
vB4DefaultStyle.JPG

----------


## pingpong1

The second PrtScr got me into a proper thread display Doc. Unfortunately I picked up Notifox pop ups along the way.  It seemed to be from the Forum?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> The second PrtScr got me into a proper thread display Doc. Unfortunately I picked up Notifox pop ups along the way.  It seemed to be from the Forum?



Scroll up and down recent posts in this Sub Forum we are in now ( *Water Cooler* ) and the *Suggestions for Improvement* Sub Forum - you can get up to date on that other "Excel Forum  fun" characteristic
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...dow-tab-1.html
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4542995

It has reared its ugly head again recently . Don't worry - if you cannot get rid of it,  it usuallly goes away after a while - read the Threads on it through - you wil get the point
 :Smilie: 


Alan

----------

